# New Cycle Path South of Petersfield



## Will Spin (26 Oct 2016)

The new shared use cycle path has opened linking the Causeway in Petersfield (Hants) with Queen Elizabeth Country park. This now links up with another cycle path alongside the A3 to provide a safe route over the south downs which avoids steep climbs (ie over Butser Hill).


----------



## _aD (6 Nov 2016)

The cycle track has been open for a few weeks now. The official opening ceremony is on Friday 18th October with more details on the North Hants CTC web site.


----------

